# Festplatte wechseln, Win 7 aber beibehalten



## Q!...deluxe (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wie Ihr seht habe ich Win 7 Pro als 64Bit laufen, allerdings noch auf einer IDE-Platte. Möchte Win gern so wie es jetzt ist auf eine neue SATA Platte verschieben und die IDE rausschmeißen. Wie geht man denn die Sache nun richtig an?

Grüße, Q!


----------



## FrozenBoy (5. Oktober 2010)

Soweit ich weiß kann man Windows nicht einfach so verschieben?! 

Ich würde eine Neuinstallation empfehlen.

Welche Einstellungen hast du denn getroffen, das du es gerne einfach nur verschieben möchtest anstatt neu aufzusetzten?


----------



## Q!...deluxe (5. Oktober 2010)

Na ich hab keinen Bock erst wieder alles neu ein zu richten, Programme, Spiele, Treiber usw. Das nervt und dauert mir zu lange. So wie mein Win jetzt ist läuft es gut. Ansich wär eine Neuinstall. kein Problem, hab nur keine Lust zu


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst die Partition auf eine neue Platte spiegeln (nicht die Daten kopieren, sondern eine bitweise Kopie anlegen!), per Live-Medium die Festplatten-ID in der Registrierungsdatei ändern, den Bootloader per Setup-DVD neu schreiben, dich als Raubkopierer beschimpfen lassen und dann Windows per Hotline neu aktivieren.

Oder aber du findest dich damit ab, dass Microsoft nicht vorsieht, Windows auf neu gekaufte Festplatten zu migrieren und installierst dein System neu. Ersteres habe ich auch nur raus gefunden, weil ich von Linux gewohnt war, einfach alles auf ne andere Platte zu spiegeln und gut ist. Windows ist aber dafür ausgelegt, im Gegenteil nicht einfach kopierbar zu sein. Insgesamt geht Neuinstallation und Backup deiner Daten einspielen wohl schneller.


----------



## FrozenBoy (5. Oktober 2010)

Dann besiege deine Faulheit, anders ist der Aufwand gleichgroß .

Ausserdem schadet es niemals sein Windows neu aufzusetzten, eher im Gegenteil


----------



## Q!...deluxe (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das stimmt schon. Ein frisches Win ist immer gut aber wie gesagt, meins läuft jetzt fast ein Jahr und ist immer noch ziemlich flott unterwegs. Bin voll zufrieden. Nur diese IDE Platte nervt ein wenig. Wie läuft denn das mit einem BackUp? Das ist doch dafür gedacht dass im Falle eines Crashs die Daten erhalten bleiben oder? Stellen wir uns doch mal vor ich habe ein solches BackUp gemacht und die IDE geht kaputt, was ist dann?


----------



## Lexx (5. Oktober 2010)

FrozenBoy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man Windows nicht einfach so verschieben


falsch.

benutze ein imagetool wie norton ghost oder acronis und es gibt kein problem.
auch das umstellen auf AHCI funktioniert problemlos.



> solches BackUp gemacht


welches backup, welche software?
die von windows selbst???


----------



## Q!...deluxe (5. Oktober 2010)

geht auch Virtual Clone Drive? Uns was ist ein AHCI? 
ja, z.B. die von Win selbst...

...muss jetz erstmal schnell auf Arbeit, ich guck heut abend nochmal rein.Bis hier hin schonmal THX!


----------



## Lexx (5. Oktober 2010)

1.) kenne ich nicht. der name scheint aber programm zu sein.
2.) uff..  ist eine erweiterte betriebsart von sata-platten (NCQ, hotplugging)


----------



## pcfreak26 (5. Oktober 2010)

Es ist sogar relativ einfach, das problem ist bloss, das du windows von einer IDE(PATA) HDD zu einer SATA-HDD wechseln willst. Problem ist das der controller ne andere Digitale Instanz bildet (Windows merkt sich das in der reihenfolge, Bus ID - Controller ID - HDd-ID, z.B. 0-1-0) kann man sehr schön bei ner Installation von Xp sehen. Wenn die ersten werte sowohl bei Sata als auch bei PATA identisch sind, geht es ohne grössere Probleme, weil dann ein Wandler den PATA-Anschluss aus einem bzw zwei Sata-Kanal(en) generiert. Wichtig ist dann bloss das sie Sata-HDD im IDE bzw Compatible- Modus ausgeführt wird und du keine Herstellertreiber für den Sata-Controller verwendest sondern den Windows-Standart Treiber. Eine erneute Aktivierung wird evt. dennoch nötig.

mfg Thomas

ps. Image-tools für nen Partitionsbackup brauchst du natürlich auch, z.B. Norton Ghost oder Acronis Trueimage


----------



## F1nn (5. Oktober 2010)

Nimm Acronis True Image Home 2010, damit kannst du ein 1:1 Abbild deiner Festplatte (bit für bit) machen und dann wieder neu aufsetzen.
Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.

Lg, F1nn


----------



## Sanger (5. Oktober 2010)

Also mit Acronis True Home Image bist du auf jedenfall gut beraten damit klappts (fast) immer.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (7. Oktober 2010)

pcfreak26 schrieb:


> das problem ist bloss, das du windows von einer IDE(PATA) HDD zu einer SATA-HDD wechseln willst. Problem ist das der controller ne andere Digitale Instanz bildet (Windows merkt sich das in der reihenfolge, Bus ID - Controller ID - HDd-ID, z.B. 0-1-0) kann man sehr schön bei ner Installation von Xp sehen.



Und klappt das mit dem Acronis True Image Home 2010 trotz des oben genannten Einwandes?


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das sogar schon mit dd gemacht und es hat NICHT geklappt. Mehr als bitweise kopieren geht aber wohl nicht…


----------



## Lexx (8. Oktober 2010)

Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> Und klappt das mit dem Acronis True Image Home 2010 trotz des oben genannten Einwandes?


aber sicherlich, diese einwände wären ein grund,
sind aber kein hindernis, lässt sich anschliessend 
im bedarfsfall alles nachjustieren.

notfalls ist ein wenig handarbeit angesagt.

und was ist "dd"?
donald duck? körbchengröße.. ??
der duden.. ?


----------

